# Hacer un pack de baterías A123 para taladro.



## jbh (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola, antes de nada presentarme. Me llamo José y soy de Malaga. Aunque es mi primer mensaje hace tiempo que estoy registrado y leo el foro de vez en cuando. 

En fin, hace un par de años compre un taladro a 24v marca Bosh, modelo PSB 24 VE - 2 Puede verse aquí : http://www.ferreteriamalaga.com/man...ctronic.pdf?osCsid=8ou5fjp44ceiapgbvv6io4bsi5

Básicamente es de 24 voltios con batería de tipo Ni-Cd de 1,5 Ah. Lo compré dando por hecho que estas baterías tendrían una vida corta y lamentosa. Y así ha sido... Apenas han durado el periodo de garantía A pesar del buen uso y buen mantenimiento.

Así que mi intención es hacerme un par de packs de Life Po de la empresa A123 Systems para este aparato. Dewalt, por ejemplo, vende maquinas con baterías de este tipo a 36 voltios. A pesar de que yo ya sabía de antemano que son estupendas para este propósito este hecho me reafirma.

Estas celdas pueden verse aquí : http://www.a123systems.com/products-cells-26650-cylindrical-cell.htm
3,6 v
2,3 Ah
Carga nominal (45) 3A a 3,6 v
Carga máxima (15 minutos) 10A a 3,6v
Descarga nominal 70A
Descarga máxima 120A (pico)
Ciclos de uso +1.000
Peso 70 gramos.

Para un taladro de 24 voltios mi intención es usar 8 de esas celdas. Tendría una tensión nominal de 26.4V. Si uso 7 celdas serían 23.1.

Este taladro está diseñado para usar baterías Ni-Cd de 24 voltios. llevan 20 celdas, que deben ser de 1,2V supongo. Pero no creo que apenas lleguen a 20 voltios a media carga. Podéis ayudarme a elegir el número de celdas?

A diferencia de las baterías Ni-Cd las Life-Po se caracterizan por mantener muy bien la tensión incluso al borde de la descarga. Cuando se descargan la tensión cae de golpe. Por lo que pienso que con 7 celdas podría mantenerse en un voltaje óptimo... Que os parece? Estoy en lo cierto?

Esta empresa fabrica también unas celdas más pequeñas, con una capacidad de 1,1Ah. No me preocupa que la batería dure menos que la original, ya que estas baterías se cargan mucho más rápido, y además se pueden descargar mucho más que una Ni-Cd. Lo que pasa es que el precio/AH no sale muy rentable. El ensamblaje en la carcasa de la batería original si que se hace mucho más sencillo... y además usando las gordas si tuviese que usar 8 celdas creo que directamente no hay forma humana de meterlas. Con 7 celdas tendría que modificar un poco la carcasa.

Las baterías originales no llevan ningun tipo de electrónica. Supongo que el taladro llevará algun tipo de regulación en la alimentación. debería tener esto en cuenta? desde mi ignorancia me da la impresión de que los 26.4V del caso de el pack de 8 celdas cargado a tope no deberían ser nocivos. Pero no estoy seguro. Que pensais de esto?

En principio pienso cargarlas con un cargador universal que tengo. 
Es este: http://www.windtunnelracingproducts.com/product_info.php?products_id=1126

Posteriormente y si todo va bien trataría de armar un cargador exprofeso en el armazón del cargador original, que trae el hueco para encajar las baterías...

Bueno, todo lo que he contado es todo lo que se. A ver si alguien me puede guiar y decir si voy por buen camino o si he cometido algún error, u olvidado algo importante...

Saludos y gracias


----------



## nelobe (Abr 22, 2011)

jbh,

Hola, me pasa lo mismo con un taladro Bosch 7.2v, y querria saber si has hecho la bateria.
De ser asi:
¿que pilas usaste?
¿soldaste las pilas?
¿que tal funciona?

saludos.


----------



## jbh (Abr 22, 2011)

No lo he hecho porque con los estudios hace mucho que no lo uso. Así que está aparcado para cuando lo necesite.

En tu caso usaría 2 celdas de A123. Que dan 7,2 voltios nominales. Lo mismo que la original de tu taladro.

Lo que debes saber es que no podrás cargarlas con el cargador original. Necesitarás un cargador que pueda cargar baterias LiFe-Po (Polimero de Litio Hierro). Ojo que no todos los que cargan polimero de litio(Li-Poly o Lipo) sirven, ya que el voltaje nominal de este tipo de celdas es de 3.3v y no 3.6v de las celdas A123. Por lo que no cargarán del todo.

Te dejo un ejemplo. Este es el que tengo yo, y necesita una fuente de alimentación externa. Yo uso un cargador de un portatil.

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/algogo/items/IMax_B8_1_8_cells_NiMH_Lipo_Balance_RC_Battery_Charger

Te animo a que lo hagas, ya que para 2 celdas te va a salir barato. Si tienes que comprar el cargador ya no tanto. Pero en tu caso con un taladro de 7,2 voltios estarás acostumbrado a que dure a plena potencia 2 o 3 minutos.
Con estas baterías estará a plena potencia hasta que se descarguen casi del todo.

Fijate en la capacidad de las baterías originales. Puede que necesites poner 2 celdas extra en paralelo si son grandes para igualarla.
Pero piensa que aunque la capacidad de estas celdas es menor es utilizable en mayor proporción.

Por último recordarte que este tipo de baterías deben permanecer cargadas al 80% de su capacidad, y que cuanto menos se descarguen más durarán. Así que cargarlas siempre despues de trabajar, aunque se haya usado poco.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## nelobe (Abr 23, 2011)

Mira, mi bateria ponia que era de 7.2v  1.4Ah.

Lo intentaré, ya que si no el taladro se queda inutilizable.

Una cosa:
¿que son pilas A123?
¿servirian igual 2 pilas recargables de 3.7v y 2400mh cada una?
¿y que precio tienen esas pilas mas o menos?
¿son faciles de conseguir?

Un saludo


----------



## jbh (Abr 23, 2011)

Las celdas A123 son de una empresa que se llama A123Systems.

Tienen casi el doble de capacidad que las de Ni-Cad que tenía originariamente tu taladro.

Aguanta varios cientos de ciclos de descarga más, aguanta picos mucho más fuertes y descargas mucho más profundas. Además la carga dura mucho más tiempo si no se usa.

También posiblemente pesen mucho menos. Lo malo es que serán probablemente más grandes y sin duda más caras.

Son estas:







Se pueden comprar por Ebay. Pero hay que comprarselas a vendedores reputados.

Por servir serviría cualquier par de celdas de 3,7 voltios conectadas en serie. La diferencia está en que segun la tecnología que compres tendrán unas características distintas. Y se cargarán de forma distinta. El cargador que yo te he puesto es caro, pero es el que tengo yo. Que creo que carga hasta 10 celdas en serie de LiFe-Po (así es como se llama esta tecnología.) Para cargar una batería de 7,2 voltios encontrarás cargadores mucho más económicos.


----------



## rodri_go100 (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola, mira yo te recomiendo que no pases de la tensión nominal del taladro, con menos tensión lo unico que vas a notar que no tienes tantas rpm y un poco menos de fuerza, pero el taladro te durará más.

Las baterias cuanto te cuestan?

Y otra cosa, para cargarlas tendrás que usar un equilibrador (no se si tu cargador lo tiene) que sirve para que las celdas no tengan mas de una determinada tensión, y lo mismo para descargarlas, deberias hacerte un circuito que corte la descarga si la tensión baja de una determinada.

Baterias baratas tienes aqui: HobbyKing

Saludos


----------



## jbh (Abr 25, 2011)

Para baterías de dos celdas en serie no hace falta equilibrar. Pero aunque casi todos los cargadores tienen esta función es cierto que para más de 2 celdas es indispensable. Y hay algunos cargadores que no lo traen.

En HobbyKing venden celdas A123, pero mucho más caras que en Ebay.


----------



## Jumbotron (Abr 30, 2012)

Hola, muy buenas a todos:

José, me preguntaba si llegaste finalmente a poner en práctica tu plan para tu taladro Bosch. Resulta que yo estoy en una situación muy similar; tengo tu mismo taladro y la misma voluntad de encontrar una alternativa mejor al uso de sus baterías. Además, curiosamente, también soy malagueño.

Si llegaste a hacerle algo que sirviera, te agradecería mucho que comentaras qué fue, pues ando detrás de alguna buena idea para el mío. Gracias.

Un saludo,

Juan Carlos


----------



## nelobe (May 1, 2012)

Hola, por si te sirve, yo al mio de 7.2v , le cambié las pilas y funciona.


----------



## juisro (May 4, 2012)

Si funciona , al mio le puse un pak de pilas con un conector externo y funciona de 10


----------



## Jumbotron (May 4, 2012)

Ok, gracias a ambos.


----------



## jbh (Ago 17, 2012)

Valla, quizás sea tarde.

Compre dos baterías turnigy nanotech de 3s y 1300 maH. Para ponerlas en serie. No compre una 6s directamente porque eran de mas capacidad y consecuentemente mas largas y no cabían en la caja de la bateria original. 
Compre esta baterías por dos razones. La seguridad. Las baterías de litio son peligrosas. Estas también pero he visto muchos videos de estas baterías y al menos no hacen fuego cuando arden. 
Ademas vienen catalogadas como capaces e dar sargas de 90c. Obviamente no es verdad ni se lo voy a pedir. Pero es un hecho que se calientan mucho menos que las lipo tradicionales y tienen una resistencia interna mas baja. También aguantan mas ciclos. Aunque son mas caras...

Ojo si te metes porque la cuando desmontes el pack y le vallas a soldar el conector la polaridad es justo la contraria de lo que parece. Lo peor es que yo lo sabia y aun así paso mucho tiempo desde que desmonte el pack hasta que compre las baterías nuevas y me lié, soldé al reves y queme el regulador.

De todos modos el regulador (es el gatillo) es mas barato de lo que creía. Creo que fueron unos 12€ o algo así. 

Un fusible rapido es buena idea. Estas baterías pueden dar picos de 100a...

Ahora estoy investigando un poco para cargar la bateria desde su cargador original. Para ellos hay que hacer un cargador de baterías de litio y meterlo dentro. Así no tendría que usar el cargador convencional que es mas engorroso.

La opción simple es colocar un conector para un cable de 7 hilos en el pack y otro en el cargador y cargar por el cable de equilibrado. Pero admitirá poca potencia. 

Con las baterías que yo he comprado queda espacio libre dentro, así que la opción mas interesante es montar la electronica de cargad dentro. Y dejar la base solo como una fuente de alimentacion. De este modo podríamos cargarla con cualquier cargador del voltaje adecuado.

Las baterías han de cargarse en dos etapas.
 En la primera etapa se carga a corriente constante. Esto es entregar la corriente de carga que queremos. Por ejemplo 1C. Para mi bateria de 1,3 aH significa cargar a 1,3a y eso supuestamente la carga en una hora. Esta carga provocara una subida de tensión en la bateria y cuando esta llegue al voltaje deseado 4,2 oficialmente, y algo menos si quieres preservar mejor tu bateria, se pasa ala segunda etapa. 
Voltaje constante en la que la intensidad va disminuyendo para que la subida de tensión no haga sobrepasar el voltaje de carga.

Como puedes observar esto quiere decir que la ultima etapa no aporta mucha carga útil, ya que en ella la corriente de carga se va haciendo menor hasta que llega a cero. El grueso de la carga se ha recivido a una corriente muy superior.

Por tanto si vas a cargar a 4,2 voltios la ultima etapa quizás se pueda omitir sin perder mucha autonomía. O un hipotético modo de carga rápida al menos puede omitirlo a costa de obtener después algo menos de autonomía.

Por otro lado hay que grabarse a fuego que las baterías de litio no se pueden almacenar completamente cargadas.

Por esto pienso que lo mejor es montar algo buen, que pueda ofrecer lo siguiente.

-un modo de almacenaje. En este modo se dejaría siempre conectado a la red y el cargador mantendría la bateria a un voltaje adecuado.
-un modo de carga. Al que recurrimos cuando queremos usar el taladro, y nos permitiría obtener toda la carga en tan solo 15 minutos. O en algo mas de una hora si la bateria esta descargada y queremos cargarla a tope.
-un modo de carga rápida en que se obvia la segunda etapa y que podría cargar a mas potencia y dejarnos con el 80% de la carga en quizás 20 minutos sin hacer sufrir mucho a la bateria.



Por lo demás el taladro funciona perfectamente. Aguanta la potencia mas tiempo y dura lo mismo mas o menos.  Ponle un zumbador de los que venden para los aviones que avisan cuando la bateria esta descargada para no sobre descargara. Esto es malo para ella y corres el riesgo de que se acabe hinchando y termine por arder. ( esto no es lo normal, pero con el litio puede ocurrir y hay que advertirlo.)

Saludos y espero que te sirva.



Como comenta melobe la clavija de la bateria es una pieza aparte que encaja en su agujera y queda bloqueada en su lugar por una celda que la presiona, pero al quitar las celdas originales ya no hay ese apoyo y al poner la bateria en el taladro se mete hacia dentro. Hay que pegarla.


----------

